# NorCal Bay Area Vintage MTB Ride, Sunday, July 17th. Santa Cruz edition.



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey NorCal local VRC'ers, we're doin' a vintage ride! Sorry its a tiny bit late notice, but its time to flog the oldies.

Where: UCSC/Wilder in Santa Cruz (we have a good (legal) loop in mind), meet at the Rincon parking lot on Hwy 9. Plenty of parking there.

When: Sunday, July 17th. 9:30am arrival, rolling by 10am.

So thats it. If you can make it, give a shout out here and lets go ride! If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I was just out there last weekend with a buddy on vintage bikes and the trails are in amazing shape.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

This Sunday sounds awesome ER! I love riding vintage down there. It's magical


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't make it...duh. But have a beer for me, I'm turnin 60 that day! If I was there I'd be buyin the first round.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> Can't make it...duh. But have a beer for me, I'm turnin 60 that day! If I was there I'd be buyin the first round.


 Congrats Stan. You don't look a day over 59 1/2.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> I'm in


Sweet! If I get it done in time, I'll have a new bike for the ride too.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

hollister said:


> I'm in


So Nice.......


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

We can be twinsies, Hollister! I'll ride my '88 SC.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

I would love to join you guys but have another commitment that day...

Is this the loop?
http://www.strava.com/rides/ucsc-wilder-493950


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> I would love to join you guys but have another commitment that day...
> 
> Is this the loop?
> http://www.strava.com/rides/ucsc-wilder-493950


Not quite. Mailbox and Sweetness are two of my favorites out there, but they're not legal (and also better served on a nice 5" travel fully). This ride stays on all (mostly?) legal trails.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

rumpfy said:


> sweet! If i get it done in time, i'll have a new bike for the ride too.


og?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> og?


Afraid not. That one has some time before its done.

Its fillet brazed though. You guys will have to wait for the afterglow pics.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

*Maybe*

Hey Eric-just back back from a trip, but may be able to regroup and join you guys on Sunday. Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cool, hope you can make it out!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> I'm in


nice lines...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ready.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

I'm in
.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

One east coast bike with a bunch of west coast steel....should be interesting.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Because a few of us are grouping up elsewhere before arriving at the Rincon parking lot, be patient as we will likely roll into the lot after 10 am.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That was sorta fun. Can't believe we didn't take one picture.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> That was sorta fun. Can't believe we didn't take one picture.


You guys should be banned for that.. all of you.not taking ONE picture?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> You guys should be banned for that.. all of you.not taking ONE picture?


I took plenty of pictures.. but I forgot my memory card


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> I took plenty of pictures.. but I forgot my memory card


awesome..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fiiiine fine.










or this one


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice weather there...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Great day. Just a few crappy phone pics to show.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So much fun today.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

That was a sweet ride, gang. Unfortunately, all my photos all have poison oak leaves blocking the lens, dammit!

Rumpfy, I could not believe how hard you were rocking that unicycle today -- and as can be seen in the photo, those period-correct Top-Sider sneakers totally sealed the deal.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WickedPhatChance said:


> That was a sweet ride, gang. Unfortunately, all my photos all have poison oak leaves blocking the lens, dammit!
> 
> Rumpfy, I could not believe how hard you were rocking that unicycle today -- and as can be seen in the photo, those period-correct Top-Sider sneakers totally sealed the deal.


Only to be worn with white socks pulled up. I kinda look like Steve Carell.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

That Bontrager bike (and sock) just look so right in Santa Cruz


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy,
you still have the black P23?


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

datasurfer said:


> That Bontrager bike (and sock) just look so right in Santa Cruz


All Bontrager and/or Rock Lobster ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

datasurfer said:


> That Bontrager bike (and sock) just look so right in Santa Cruz


Where the heck were you?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Rumpfy,
> you still have the black P23?


Nope. P-23 Team now.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nope. P-23 Team now.


That's what i thought. It's a larger size. Should be faster for you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> That's what i thought. It's a larger size. Should be faster for you.


Colkervision is correct! Went from the 19" to the 20" frame.

So much faster I ended up coming into a left hander a little too hot and wiped out. Wickedphat got to enjoy that in its entirety.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Colkervision is correct! Went from the 19" to the 20" frame.
> 
> So much faster I ended up coming into a left hander a little too hot and wiped out. Wickedphat got to enjoy that in its entirety.


That's .. entertainment!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's a raw clip of 3 Ritcheys, a Fatty and a Bonty getting high on grass


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> Here's a raw clip of 3 Ritcheys, a Fatty and a Bonty getting high on grass


Man I miss that town, is that UCSC or Wilder?


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Gray Whale (part of Wilder Ranch SP)


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> Gray Whale (part of Wilder Ranch SP)


OK, I remember Gray Whale. It was still private when I got to SC. We occasionally got rock salt shot at us passing through there to get to Wilder. I was thinking it looked like the meadows at the top of campus.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Last round individual profile shots from Sunday. 

Ritchey1
Ritchey2
Ritchey3
Bontrager
Wicked Fat


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

And found one last photo with Monterey Bay in view, viewed from the eucalyptus grove, just as the fog was burning off.

PS: Scooderdude -- sweet videos.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

The Wicked Fat seat appears a bit askew.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's another short vid

Dash to the eucalyptus grove from Empire Grade


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

And here's one where we suck the east coast woodsy bike down the maw of a west coast DH run by feigning confusion in the maze of single track.

LOL!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

I really with I could have been there with you guys.Wilder Ranch has such awesome scenery and variety. Alas, I was just back in town from a trip and had to work through the weekend. I spent part of the trip in Vancouver, B.C. and hoped to spot some old Canadian Metal such as a Rocky Mountain or Dekerf. The closest I came was seeing a pristine, but debadged Klein Attitude in front of the Mountain Co-op (Canadian REI equivalent [but better]). I did, however, see more Norcos than you could shake a stick at, eh?

BTW, What's that little purple bike with what looks like a Fox front shock next to the murals in the pics taken by Hollister and Joe Steel?


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Fred Smedley said:


> The Wicked Fat seat appears a bit askew.


Personal taste: I prefer to slightly drop the saddle nose for more comfort up front.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

datasurfer said:


> BTW, What's that little purple bike with what looks like a Fox front shock next to the murals in the pics taken by Hollister and Joe Steel?


Also a bike from Canandaland. Rare amphibian.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

datasurfer said:


> BTW, What's that little purple bike with what looks like a Fox front shock next to the murals in the pics taken by Hollister and Joe Steel?


.
.
Off Road Toad
.
.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

WickedPhatChance said:


> .
> .
> Off Road Toad
> .
> .


Looks like one of the new ones, right? Are they still from the Great White North?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That particular one is.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> That particular one is.


Did you get a T-Shirt with it?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, two! I must have bank's.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It needs different tires.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> That particular one is.


I was guessing it might be yours, very nice.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks! It's a fantastic bike. I was amazed at how much it feels like the Phoenix. Chris Dekerf makes pretty bikes and I feel really really lucky. Anyhow, it's disgraceful having a modern bike with all those nice vintage bikes so I'll shut up now. (But get yourself a Dekerf, people!)


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So Chris was/is building the Toads?

BTW I think Banks would look super cute in one of your t's.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nah, he built two prototypes. This 26er and a 29er. That's it.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Thanks! It's a fantastic bike. I was amazed at how much it feels like the Phoenix. Chris Dekerf makes pretty bikes and I feel really really lucky. Anyhow, it's disgraceful having a modern bike with all those nice vintage bikes so I'll shut up now. (But get yourself a Dekerf, people!)


Perhaps not retro...but veery nice, right down to the color...and size (it would fit me as well). If you ever get tired of any of your bikes, you know who to contact:thumbsup:


----------

